# Carrabelle



## gcs (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anybody got a fishing report on the inshore fishing. I'm mainly going after trout and reds. I'll be heading down on the 19th for the weekend. I haven't ever been down there fishing this time of the year. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 13, 2012)

gcs said:


> Has anybody got a fishing report on the inshore fishing. I'm mainly going after trout and reds. I'll be heading down on the 19th for the weekend. I haven't ever been down there fishing this time of the year. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Greg



Well I'm from Wakulla County and I have never been fishing for them this time of year but I hear its good.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 14, 2012)

For Reds try the flats and bar east of the Lanark Village Boat Club.  Other spots for both are off the Boy Scout camp on St George and the flats inside the east end of Dog.  Also, drift some live Pins in deeper channels.  Good luck & post a report.


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2012)

We didn't have good luck a couple of weeks ago in shore. Tons of bait, but nothing on them, at least nothing biting for us.


----------



## gcs (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reports. I'll post a report after I get back. Thanks again, Greg


----------



## jklaus (Oct 17, 2012)

try fishing on the back side of timber island all the way out to the oyster bars for reds.On HIGH tide I run a bay craft and can have trouble finding a way out on a outgoing tide. for big trout fish the incoming tide on the grass flats near east pass dog island or the flats off lanark if water is clean. good luck


----------



## 56willysnut (Oct 18, 2012)

*report*

We just got back from fishing near there, we did fish the St. George state park area in kayak and caught some nice reds and trout on  heddon one knocker lures and top dogs.


----------



## gcs (Oct 20, 2012)

Well today was one of the best days of fishing I have ever had. We went out this morning and fished all day. The wind was brutal for part of the day but we managed. We couldn't find any keeper spotted trout, but we did find the sand trout. Wound up and put 115 sand/white trout in the box along with a few Spanish mackerel and a keeper red fish. One of the guys landed a 38" bull red also. What a day! We are going back out in the morning and fish till noon and head home. I'll post pics after I get back home. Thanks everybody for the info that was shared before I came down.


----------



## gcs (Oct 22, 2012)

We fished Sunday till noon. We picked up one keeper spotted sea trout and a keeper flounder. We decided to go try for some bull reds and gotten into a few of them. We landed two bulls and lost 5 or six more. I think I've found a new time of the year to come down and go fishing.  I'm going to try to load a few pics.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 24, 2012)

Good stuff man! The tide and moon is going to be killer this weekend


----------

